# New Ram not working in Asus p5g41tm-lx3



## Knockout (Aug 26, 2015)

I bought 2x4gb of transcend 1333mhz(Ts512mlk64v3h,u-dimm) ram for my Asus p5g41tmlx3 and the pc is not booting with the new ram but it works fine with my old ram(2x2gb)Ramaxel 1066mhz.


----------



## DK_WD (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi there,

For any hardware setup, you have to check the specification and the compatibility of the MOBO with other devices. For RAM setup, all the sticks will need to run at the same voltage, speed and timings. If any one of the statics are different to each other in settings, then the RAM channel configuration shows as incompatible or it will unrecognized by the MOBO.

In your case, you might need to up the RAM voltage a bit to compensate for new setup.

Good Luck.


----------



## Knockout (Aug 28, 2015)

Thank you for the reply and How to increase the voltage and how much do I need to increase


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2015)

Did you check the Asus QVL list for your motherboard before getting the Transcend modules ? I know that many modules which are not listed on the QVL also works fine but that should at-least give you some good idea if you are not too sure. Moreover buying Transcend ram is a big NO NO as of now for their pathetic service.

Anyway, since you've bought it can you mention what power supply and processor you are using ? Also do you have the latest bios version for the motherboard ?


----------



## Knockout (Aug 28, 2015)

Yes i have the latest bios and my processor is q6600 and psu:Corsair vs550


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2015)

Make sure the Transcend memory modules you got is not fake.


----------



## Knockout (Sep 12, 2015)

Oh thanks for the reply,and i upgraded my processor and board now the ram is working


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2015)

so what's your present config now ?


----------



## Knockout (Sep 13, 2015)

I7 4790k 
Asus b85 pro gamer
Cooler master hyper tx3 evo
Transcend 2x4g ddr3
2x1tb hdd (7200&5900 rpm)
Cooler master k350
Corsair vs550
Lg 24m37h
Cooler master devastator set
Asus gtx 650ti boost


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2015)

Great


----------



## Knockout (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank you,What is your configuration bro


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks for asking 

Mine is pretty old - Phenom II 955BE with a Asus 970MB and 8 gigs of ram by Corsair.. 1.5TB hDD and a HD6850 powered by a Corsair GS600. Also have Q8400 of old gen Intel and a Pentium G2020 based pc running with a laptop HDD.


----------



## Knockout (Sep 14, 2015)

Awesome rigs bro, I am also planning to build a pc with my old q6600 got mobo, ram.


----------

